# Pioneer sc-2022 7.2 channel



## basshead96 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello all, i have a pioneer sc-2022. its a great amp but i cant understand why there is terminals on the back for front high or front wide speakers. i have connected speakers to them and i can output test tones through them but not audio. I have surround left and righ and rear and front and centre working fine. They are 16Ω AIWA speakers, nothing special. The amp is advertiesed as a 7.2 channel but has terminals for 9.2. I understand that some channels are bridged for the audio signal because nothing is 7.2 (that i know of) so it gives your speakers somethning to play.
Ideas?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

You have preouts so you can add amplification and run more channels!


----------



## basshead96 (Oct 9, 2014)

Great, that would definatly work. i may do that in the future, but for now im wondering why there are speaker plugs even there in the first place.


----------



## darucla (Apr 29, 2015)

I used to run a separate amplifier from the pre-outs for the front main speakers, and connected another pair to the terminals you are talking about. That gave me a height speaker option, but only came into use when using the corresponding surround option (Pro-Logic Height I think). Worked perectly and the extra speakers were picked up and calibrated by the MCACC system.


----------

